# End of my marriage



## onmyownagain (May 18, 2013)

It appears my marriage is now over. We have had issues for a long time, unfortunately I didn't recongnize them until after I had an affair. I think that perhaps we may have been able to work it out, however with the additional stress of the man I cheated with having both my husband and myself charged with a criminal offence, my husband is no longer willing to try to work it out. 
I understand why our marriage is ending, however that doesn't make it hurt any less. We will have to sell our house, a house we both love, and I am extremely sad about that too. I'm scared to death of starting all over again, and I don't know how to handle this. 
Any thoughts or advice are appreciated.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

WOW.... How the do you go from sleeping with him to getting charged?


----------



## onmyownagain (May 18, 2013)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> WOW.... How the do you go from sleeping with him to getting charged?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Democritus (May 10, 2013)

Sadwithtwolittlegirls said:


> WOW.... How the do you go from sleeping with him to getting charged?


Also curious about that.


----------



## onmyownagain (May 18, 2013)

Well as it turns out, the guy was bragging to my H about the affair (without identifying me). H and I were talking one night, and H put 2 and 2 together and realized what happened. I lost my mind and left some not so nice messages on the guys voice mail. The H left a couple as well. The next thing I know we were charged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Can you tell us how you went from a happy marriage to being in another mans bed?


----------



## onmyownagain (May 18, 2013)

As per my original post, I never said it was a happy marriage, I said there had been issues for a long time. What I did was inexcusable, I don't deny that at all, however the previous issues led to what happened. I wish it had never happened, I wish our issues could have been addressed prior to me stepping outside the marriage, but unfortunately I can't change the past.


----------

